
ASX Replacing CHESS with Blockchain Technology - Thorentis
https://www.asx.com.au/services/chess-replacement.htm
======
pnako
From TFA:

    
    
      Why is ASX replacing CHESS?
      
      While CHESS is a stable and reliable system, it is over 25 years old.
    

Why yes that sounds like a perfectly valid reason.

    
    
      Will ASX give everyone access to the distributed ledger?
      
      No. ASX is not using a publicly available implementation of DLT. ASX will use a permissioned system where ASX clients – that meet the necessary regulatory requirements - are permissioned to access the network, just as they do today when connecting to CHESS.

